# WTB Torrid red front bumper cover



## drjr (Apr 24, 2005)

any year it doesent matter. mine is scratched to hell. if anyone knowes somewhere i could pick up one real cheap, plz chime in. 


thanks


----------



## GTO831 (Feb 11, 2007)

Where do you live? I think our shop has a couple.
Tracy


----------

